# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  pomocy pomocy pieczenie miedzy piersiami

## tyniu4

witam serdecznie mam 32lata od trzech tygodni mam straszne pieczenie miedzy piersiami. pieczenie wystepuje gdy tylko chodze nie wiem co jest bylem u learza on stwierdzil to ze jest od zoladka....robilem ekg i wszysto jest ok.....a zapomnialem dodac ze od czsu do czasu mam zawroty glowy i learz przepisal mi lek o nazwie bioprazol....prosze o jakies rady dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Tez mam 32 lata. Dzisiaj po południu coś mnie zaczęło piec miedzy piersiami. Boli tak co parę oddechów niedawno miałam robione ekg było w miarę dobre jak to stwierdził lekarz. jestem straszną nerwuską. Jest to pieczenie podobne do zgagi, ale nie sadzę żeby to była zgaga bo boli dosłownie w jednym miejscu  na środku. Od czego to możne być

----------


## TomaszK

zgaga. albo rak

----------

